# cci edits-Can anyone let me



## Deadpd (Oct 8, 2007)

Can anyone let me know if a 46270,surgical treatment of an anal fistula, and a 46255,hemorrhoidectomy, internal & external, simple. Would they be bundeled into one code 46258?  Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello,my name is Julie and i was reading your post,  i checkd the cpt coding book and the code 46258, you could use for the 2 codes you are questioning. If you want to chat, my email is Bravegirl0514@hotmail.com

Thanks, 
Julie


----------



## thompsonsyl (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,

Why don't you go online and check your codes on the CCI Edits Handbook?  (As you know, these edits aren't listed in the cpt book.)  CMS lists the complete handbook and this way you'll know for sure.


----------



## kcscpc (Oct 12, 2007)

*Compliance Analyst*

what is the website address ??  Thanks


----------

